# 1896 Waverley Indiana Bicycle Co.



## Wheeled Relics

A project that has occupied the better part of this seasons bicycle hunting & preservation. This is the last time it will be seen without treads. Thanks to Robert Dean for reproducing 28"x1.5" tires that will arrive this week. Thank you rickyd for passing this gem on to me. Thank you Joe for the 1910 ish wheel set. Special thanks to Brian for the corkalines and Mr. I for the willingness to share treasured knowledge and a key part to the evol of this velo. Extra special thanks to Dave Marko and Andy McCaully for brief conversations suggesting bicycle arcana beyond the post & prewar advertising campaigns of children's bicycles, and the extra patience involved in such endeavors.


----------



## decotriumph

*Waverly*

Very nice bike.


----------



## willswares1220

THANK YOU for sharing!


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*Preservation of a species*


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*Bottom Bracket*


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*pedal threading*

Originally threaded for 1/2"x24tpi pedals on this particular bike, the left pedal was threaded for 1/2"x20tpi and the right 1/2"x24tpi. I did receive it with a 24tpi pedal from the era, if not the original, at some point I may make the decision to tap out the left to 20tpi to run a set of matching pedals. 

Since I replaced the 3/16" block chain w/ 1/4" block chain Mr. Waverley has been pretty quiet, he was a bit temperamental before that, wanting to throw the chain, and run loose. With the 1/4" block, he seems to want to go out early on Sundays when it's quiet so he can hear the sounds of his wheels turning. Not quite eccentric, just quiet and smooth when no one is around.


----------



## Dieselhead

Looks great! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*Corkaline*


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*Mr. Waverleys new shoes*

Mr. Waverley has been patiently waiting for his new treads. 



RD Tire Co 28x1.5" ribbed tread 4ply pneumatic tubeless inflatable to 50 psi


----------



## bricycle

Very yummy, glad I could help in some manner.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*Cork grips*

Original cork grips courtesy of bricycle. Thanks so much for the help. It's been a real pleasure to put the right combination of parts together. The tires are much classier then I expected. These are definitely top shelf quality, no doubt about it.


----------



## willswares1220

Ya gotta take er fer a ride at lest once! 

And ,how I like that long head tube! She came together nicely.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*Mr. Waverley's Routine's*

Mr. Waverley seems to be very quiet about his routines. He was however very eager to get his new treads. When I first rented him a room in my velo hotel, he was wearing some prewar bowling shoes that were a bit wide for him. With a Buster Keaton cantor, and looking a bit dazed from a dark box ride here, he swaggered in and passed out exhausted from the long ride. Another tenant stole his treads on the first night, and for a couple months he's been walking around the hotel barefoot, in a tweed suit, casually talking with the other guests about where to get a set of shoes he had back in the good old days in Indianapolis. Interesting old character Mr. Waverley.


----------



## rickyd

*Glad*

I could pass this on to an individual with passion for the machine! Rick


----------



## gazube

any chance there is a close up of the head badge? also looking for a crank set for waverley


----------



## Wheeled Relics

I Havnt found any literature on the Model 14 here or the Racer. The Scorcher (1896) looks like it has the same badge as the Model 14, without the extra number plate. Crankset appears identical. There may be literature showing the racer yet to be dug up.


----------



## gazube

*1895? waverley*

in my storage of collection of bikes i had a waverley and decided to restore a few bikes for this month waverley scorcher was one here are a few pics ive put together  also the headbadge from 1896 is different from mine, as well as the crank oil covers also waverley is on ebay its for sale.. just need a crank and front sprocket and its good to go ..........................i also make my own cork grips to close original


----------



## bricycle

Love dem grips (I'm a grip freak) selling any??


----------



## Wheeled Relics

I do have a soft spot for block chain drive trains. Frank I think that's a Scorcher badge. Originally brass. Bri's right you did good on the grips, you'll have a following if you offer those for sale. I rest my case on restorations.

Where will this be for sale? I have a stack of Waverley invoices from 1896 if anyone buying this bike wants some period factory documents for display.


----------



## gazube

grips are being made for original style cork with either black ends or nickle plated   ill post both on monday im getting ready to leave for copake   pricing will also be set on monday depending on how my cork and sheetmetal order comes in...  also i do need a crank and sprocket set for this bike its on ebay but i want it complete to the winning bid its an awesome rider if you could deal with semi solid universal tires...


----------



## gazube

also since im a stickler for original if the headbadge was brass its off to plating before i sell.... also im interested in the waverley info dave if you are selling..................


----------



## gazube

*grips   made from scratch*

this is the one i made on the waverley


----------



## Wheeled Relics

Frank,  invoices and order sheets from the Waverley factory dated 1896. I'll gather them up and post here. Waverley was an interesting line they also produced one of the first mass produced luxury electric automobiles.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-waverley-bicycle-/271839207869


----------



## gazube

just a note im looking for a good home for my waverley its not totally complete since i dont have pedals and crank but im trying to make space   .    restoration wise its a loss in cost but id rather someone enjoy then just let it sit in the shop under a cover.....  im looking for 1300.00 plus shipping    anyone/>?????


----------

